# BBS RSii 18x8.5, 9 in 5x120 fit on MK1 TT Quattro? Have the ability to purchase a set that>



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

seller says came from a M3. ET is low to mid 40's. My question is on offset calculation/width and fitment. 

Really would like to fit them to my 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225 Roadster. 

I know I'll need to adapt of course 5x100 - 5x120. Not a huge deal there. Already eyeing up the 42DD units. Lowest thickness is 15mm for theirs... 

Question is...will they fit? The wheels that is? And...with the staggered with...within a half inch it won't be a issue for the haldex but I'm thinking about overall width. Quattro ran a slightly more narrow track and of course the staggered 9" width would go in the back. 
My idea would be to come up with the closest to "flush" fitment as I can get with them. 

Is this achieveable? 

Would really like to give the car a rim it deserves...def a step in the right direction vs. the reps. Good deal on these RSii as well IMHO 

Here a pic to thank you for the help. If anyone can...thanks in advance! 

Even would take ideas on refinishing colors to work with the car too!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Can confirm ETs now. Found out that two are concave and two flat. Would that be odd? 

47 on the concave and 38 on the flat faces...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is the one picture I have at the moment... 

Doesn't look very concave to me. Certainly not as much as the RSii "concave" versions... 

Unless I am not seeing it on mobile here 










Joe


----------

